# Zero Hour - Mismatch/Synchronization



## Travito (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi,


I want to play Zero Hour LAN games with my brother, except I only have the one First Decade dvd, so in order to play I have to load the game onto one computer, take out the disc and load it onto the other and then it works fine. We can join eachothers games, and we can pretty much play together except after like 30 seconds we get the "There is a mismatch, data has lost synchronization etc". I was wondering if this had to do with the fact that while we play one is running without the disc in the actual drive...even though it still works...anyways, if thats not the problem, does anyone have any other ideas? Thanks for you help!

Travito


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Each player on a LAN or Online game needs an original copy of the game.

Chances are it is doing a disc check and finding that one player doesn't have a disc.
Either that or one of you is running a mod or something similar that the other player doesn't have.


----------



## Travito (Feb 26, 2009)

Alright so we went out and got my brother the First Decade as well, and the game still loses synchronization! It's really frustrating, but we are able to play the very first C&C over LAN with a quick dll replacement and Hamachi, so I'm really pumped. If anyone can help me out with Zero Hour, I would be very thankful.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Make sure both computers have an identical install of the game. Reinstalling would be a good idea.
Make sure both are patched to the same level, and no mods are installed on either of them.


----------

